# What should I purchase to replace my 330Ci?



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Have several very serious buyers lined up for the car.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Why are you selling?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I love the styling/design of the car, but I've never been very fond of how the E46 drives/handles, plus I'm just ready for something new. I've been in this car now just a little over 2 years, getting bored.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Sean said:


> *I love the styling/design of the car, but I've never been very fond of how the E46 drives/handles, plus I'm just ready for something new. I've been in this car now just a little over 2 years, getting bored. *


Bored after 2 years 

But, besides the Mini. if you don't like the 330, I doubt you would like the others....

I voted keep driving the E34....


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Bored after 2 years
> 
> ...


 Yes, I tend to get bored easily and I like change, well at least with my cars. The longest I've owned a car is 5 years, 1990 Acura Integra LS (great car!). Now I Typically only stay in one for 16-18 months.

I just dropped $1300 on the E34 when there are others things it needs repaired, this repair was totally unexpected. Nothing like the hose blowing off the expansion tank and taking off part of the neck. Needless to say, I now have a new Radiator, Thermostat and Water Pump (went ahead and did it even though it was only 3 yrs old, same goes for the thermostat) What a pisser!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Nate is correct this time. If you think the E46 isn't fun to drive (and I wholeheartedly agree with you on that - but you already know this), you will almost certainly not find either the Audi or Infiniti to be any better. The IS300 maybe. But then you'd have to live with the stigma and that maddening gauge layout.

I think an E30, E28 or E36 are all good choices. None of them are any larger than the E46 and all of them offer the feel the E46 is lacking.

Or maybe you can get a stripped 350Z in a few months after the initial over-MSRP fervor dies down.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Just get it over with and buy the Modena 360  Thats what I would do. You only live once :bigpimp:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Nate is correct this time. If you think the E46 isn't fun to drive (and I wholeheartedly agree with you on that - but you already know this), you will almost certainly not find either the Audi or Infiniti to be any better. The IS300 maybe. But then you'd have to live with the stigma and that maddening gauge layout.
> 
> I think an E30, E28 or E36 are all good choices. None of them are any larger than the E46 and all of them offer the feel the E46 is lacking.
> 
> Or maybe you can get a stripped 350Z in a few months after the initial over-MSRP fervor dies down. *


Well, MY E46 is fun to drive 

But, an E28 is larger. I have put many thousands of miles on a 533i


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Well, MY E46 is fun to drive
> *


"But these go to eleven..."


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Oh, another possibility would be to hold out until 2004 for a Z4 2.5. I've been warned off about buying one the first year (common sense) from several BMW Techs. They have a feeling the new electric steering is going to be a problem. I mentioned that the MINI has it, but apparently it's different. If the Z4 is anything like the New 7-Series it will have many teething problems. I saw at least 8 New 7's in for various problems, with 2 of them not being able to be resolved. :thumbdwn:


I could consider an older P'car. One of my friends in a Porsche nut, owns 3. The bug may bite me. :yikes:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> "But these go to eleven..."  *


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I would go for the MINI S. With the supercharger, the thing is damn fun! And of the new cars in your list, it's the least expensive. With the SP, it drives like it's on rails...more nimble than an E46.

We actually stopped by the MINI dealership last night. The lot was full of traded cars - mostly SUV's. But there were lots of unexpected cars as well: An Audi S4, Mustang Cobra, an M3...the Sales Rep told me he's seen some "very interesting trades", like the guy who traded his Lotus V8 Espirit for a MINI S. He also said that "a lot of kids come in and trade their Porsches for a MINI"

WTF? What person in their right mind would trade a PORSCHE for a MINI?? Why? "Well, the reason they usually give is that they like the look of the MINI"

Well, to each their own. But the car thats the most fun, and bang for the buck, is the MINI. Not that practical though - it is SMALL.

One caveat: Due to the orders they're receiving, the wait is now 8 months from deposit to delivery.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Being in a sort of similar position, I'll give my $.02.

For the moment, I'm keeping my E34 since it does the job of providing fun daily transport for the family and I don't feel bad driving it on the odd track day.

The only car currently available that I'm seriously considering (other than the 330Ci) is an E36 M3. The others are the yet to be released ///M2 and the next generation 3-series.

I voted keep driving the E34.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Sean said:


> *I love the styling/design of the car, but I've never been very fond of how the E46 drives/handles, plus I'm just ready for something new. I've been in this car now just a little over 2 years, getting bored. *


Sell it now... the boredom won't go away, only escalate.

You can attempt to "fix" the problems by modding the car... but they are only band-aids. In the end you will have a E46 that you paid too much for and that doesn't fundamentally drive any better (ask me how I know). Sell it and be done with it.

I also doubt that the A4 or G35 will offer anything different.

I haven't got the foggiest what to replace it with. I've been trying to figure out something for the last year and there isn't anything out without a stratospheric price tag or useless practicality.

E36M3 - IF you can get a good one that isn't outrageously priced or isn't yellow. Old ergonomics and the used thing are definite negatives.

E46M3 - Too much money, IMO.

350Z - Unfortunately it's highly impractical

G35 Coupe

S4 V8

Next gen 5-series 3.0 TT

Not for me... but interesting none the less: http://www.vwvortex.com/news/index_golfr32.html

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

You know Sean, I drive a '95 540 and have been considering leasing a new 330ci.
My vote was for you to keep the 525.
I think it's interesting that so many people are selling their 330's for something else, BMW or not, WHY?
Is there something I should know about this car?
In about a week, I'm particapating in "The Ultimate Drive for The Susan G. Kormen Breast Cancer Foundation, at my local dealer.
They, along with BMW, suppply 20 new BMW's of different models and people test drive these cars and $1.00 per mile ( for the test drive) will be donated to this foundation and BMW matches dollar for dollar.
After this event, I get to drive the 330ci that they have to the next dealer, (this fleet of vehicles is traveling all across the country) which is about 50 miles away, so I will be able to see for myself how the 330 handles itself on the open highway.

Anyway, good luck on your decision, Keith "The Wine Guy"


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Keith said:


> *
> I think it's interesting that so many people are selling their 330's for something else, BMW or not, WHY?*


Anyone who has experience with older BMWs, after the initial newness wears off, realizes that the E46 is just boring to drive. The only guys who remain happy with the E46 are the guys who came from Japanese FWD cars and Nate, who's affection for the E46 I cannot explain.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

If you think the E46 isn't fun to drive (and I wholeheartedly agree with you on that - but you already know this),:flipoff: you will almost certainly not find either the IS300, Audi, or Infiniti to be any better. 

I think an E30 is a good choice :thumbup: . It is a lot smaller than the E46 it offers the feel the :flipoff: E46:flipoff: is lacking. 


oh... did TD just sort of say that?:angel:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> ... and Nate, who's affection for the E46 I cannot explain. *


:lmao:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Anyone who has experience with older BMWs, after the initial newness wears off, realizes that the E46 is just boring to drive. The only guys who remain happy with the E46 are the guys who came from Japanese FWD cars and Nate, who's affection for the E46 I cannot explain. *


Explain this...

The newness of my E46 Monster Truck has worn off. I have plenty of experience with rear wheel drive and front wheel drive cars made on three continents. I used to own and drive an E30 BMW. I don't think that the E46 AWD wagon is boring or unfun to drive. There's lots of cars out there that are more fun, but there's even more that are less fun.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Explain this...
> 
> The newness of my E46 Monster Truck has worn off. I have plenty of experience with rear wheel drive and front wheel drive cars made on three continents. I used to own and drive an E30 BMW. I don't think that the E46 AWD wagon is boring or unfun to drive. There's lots of cars out there that are more fun, but there's even more that are less fun. *


What he said:thumbup:


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

TD, I don't know if I am allowed to say that but I actually really like you and your straightforward views. You remind me of my wife's father ( he lives in Olney, MD by the way...) but I really don't know what your problem with E46 is. The car handles better than anything he lists as an alternative for it. At least for sedan buyers, we are looking for a LUXURY SPORTS SEDAN. This is the category we are in. And BMW delivers very well with the 330i. This is absolutely the best luxury sedan in this category. Yes, E36 M3 handles better but I personally could not live with its harshness on an everyday street. 330i is just perfect for a daily application. But that is not the point. That is not the category. E36 looks simply dated, the interior looks like crap compared to E46. Please stop this E46 bashing every time you get a chance. There just isn't much point to it.


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*the heat of this thread drew me like a moth....*

i voted for the mini S because you're guaranteed to be able to turn it around and keep a decent residual on it, out of the choices, it's most likely to depreciate the least whil also being the absolute most fun to drive.

i've driven a mini S and it was so much fun.....if it weren't for the waiting list, i would be in one. just for kicks.

the E46 platform is like the 996 chassis. it's so good that most of us are constantly underestimating it, i think. when i climb into the e46 from one of our other 2 vehicles, it's a revelation because it's so fluid and easy to drive.....and then after awhile i get bored because it's not sporty.

so, yeah, the criticisms are true. for someone like me, i find the car flatout boring. the clutch is too light, the throws are a tad long and there is too much insulation from the suspension. but i KNOW i'm in the minority here.

1995 993s are really cheap now.............i'm so happy i'm worse than a pig in slop with my "old" used car.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Michael330 said:


> * Please stop this E46 bashing every time you get a chance. There just isn't much point to it. *




Why some people find the E46 boring:


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*that's funny.*

that's a great picture, obD.

ha ha ha ha.

although, if that's directed at me, i'd rather be driving whta i'm driving and have my head up my ass than drive something boring.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, ObD, I do not see how what you're doing is any different. And, IMO, it's worse.

But we're both expressing opinions. At least mine are based on personal experiences with the vehicles in question. Yours is not.

Quit taking my opinions personally. I have no intention of giving up my opinions (or ceasing to express them), so...


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*TD:*

i've read your posts. i don't find them to be personal attacks, you're just opinionated, and who isn't here?

i think the picture ObD posted is funny, his reply a tad personal, but that's the way he is. he doesn't take criticism well, remember his post about driving in boston traffic when nick325xiT brought it up?

both sides are just as true: i.e. E46 is great and/or E46 is too luxe. and both are mainly down to subjectivity now. it doesn't mean that people who drive E46s, such as my wife, and who love them, should take our opinions (very similar) personally. they bought the car, and if they like it.

but, there's a fair consensus that when car comparisons are done, it's versus other cars, not other 3 series cars. i don't doubt the e46 is a revelation when compared to other cars in its class, but the real question is: what about when driven back to back with an e30 and an e36? that would be more informative and a major magazine did this comparison in a quantitative manner.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Guess you qualify for "been there, done that."
> 
> But you haven't had an E36 M3, so none of it counts. *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> One of the joys of youth is believing you have all the answers.
> 
> One of the joys of age is the wisdom to know you don't. *


John, I have taken the time to check out some of YOUR posts and it is very refreshing that you as well has this guy PEGGED!

:thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Ever notice when TD is backed into a corner, it becomes an *understanding* or a *joke* or suddenly something benign, and again, you're to look the fool for not knowing? *


Another post in which I am in full agreement with. However, I would respectfully like to add that in addition to this, when backed into a corner, he just plain stops responding to people calling bullshit on his views, and instead will conveniently "skip" over those posts, regardless of who the poster is.

It is HIS way or the highway, baby!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> John, I have taken the time to check out some of YOUR posts and it is very refreshing that you as well has this guy PEGGED!
> 
> :thumbup: *


Ryan,

Step back and read your own posts and see what a hypocrite you are. You repeatedly do what you accuse me of, merely doing so from a different viewpoint.

However, my comments are never personal (until I'm attacked first). Yours ALWAYS are.

Look in the mirror. In your obsession with slamming me, you are engaging in all the behaviors you accuse me of.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I think that what a lot of people seem to forget is that BMW produces the Ultimate Compromise Machine. BMWs are damned fast, but rarely if ever the fastest... BMWs are damned comfortable, but rarely if ever the most comfortable. BMWs are an excellent overall package if you're looking for a livable, fun car. However, the E46 is much more luxurious than previous Bimmers. Luxury comes with increased isolation from the road and less of a sense of what you're doing. One of the things I loved about my E46 was that I felt like I was moving, even at the speed limit. One of my friends described it as a rocket sled. (NOT positive in his opinion, but he's most adamantly not a car enthusiast and is terrified of my driving. But I digress.) The E46 just doesn't give you the same sense of involvement. You go faster and faster and faster and the car feels perfectly sorted, perfectly planted as it glides across the pavement. Whether or not this is a positive comment depends on your own preferences.
The other problem with the current E46s is that the throttle just plain sucks. Every time I get into an older Bimmer, I'm just stunned by how fast the engine reacts to blip of the throttle.
Am I happy with my E46? Reasonably. It sure beats any other current alternatives that I can think of. COuld it be improved one hell of a lot? Hell yes. 
As a sidenote, I compared my CDV-less clutch with an E36 and found that they were approximately as good. (Although the E36 clutch had 82K on it. ) The last RWD E46 I drove did not have a clutch as good as mine.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Ryan,
> 
> ...


TD,

Actually you could not be more wrong, and I think deep down you know this. Your struggle to be sooooo different merely for the sake of being different is very contrived. And the fact that more people are finally starting to call bullshit on your stances besides me only strengthens this argument.

I could reiterate JohnLew's point about in your youth you think you know everything, but that would just be ad nauseum. Think about this.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Well, ObD, I do not see how what you're doing is any different. And, IMO, it's worse.
> 
> ...


didn't you know? we were just picking on you.

I thought that was understood.

:angel:

:flipoff:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, I had skipped this thread since its inception, but I'm really bored this afternoon (both boys are napping and I finally decided on which big screen to buy this morning), so I'm going back over some of the previous posts I've skipped over the week to add my worthless two cents.

Ref. the car, I agree with Hercules--if you can wait, I think the new RX-8 might be a winner. TD the dictator (thanks Nate--that was a good one!) has brain-washed me into believing that I don't enjoy the numb feeling of my E46. I test-drove a couple of E36 M3's (including Tom's right after he got it), and quite frankly, I don't get it. I don't care for the exterior lines, I don't care for the dated interior/dash, it doesn't feel any quicker than my 330i, I didn't find its handling/suspension appreciably sharper than mine, etc.

In any event, I'm looking fwd to the new Mazda offering.

Good luck with your decision.

BTW, can we please have a moratorium on the TD bashing around here? Since when did everyone else hop on the TD-bashing bandwagon? Everyone knows that Ryan (who can't decide if he hates me or TD more) and I have a monopoly!

:bigpimp:


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*yeah. what HTS said.*

the personal stuff is silly.

TD has his opinion, i have mine and they often dovetail.

it would be truly mint if the RX-8 outdoes the Z car.

heh heh heh.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Lest some people forget:










In reality what the E46 bashers are:


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*if we were all sycophants....*

we're have the future of the.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

If we all completely agreed around here, no one would bother dropping by because it would be utterly and completely boring.

We all have different views, some more at odds than others. While many/most of us here have figured out how to have fun disagreeing, there are a few who think that the dissenters ought to shut up and/or go away. What fun would that be?

And we give even those few something to do. I mean, hell, has Ryan EVER posted except to harrass me? Case closed.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> And we give even those few something to do. I mean, hell, has Ryan EVER posted except to harrass me? Case closed. *


if I recall he posted to harass hts in the doula to-do.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> if I recall he posted to harass hts in the doula to-do.
> 
> *


Bing-bing, we have a winner!

You're quite right, Bono-lover, Ryan did in fact post something meaningful when he joined forces with the evil TD to lambast me for having a nanny.

My grandfather always said that "elephants never forget" (I had forgotten).


----------

